# New snake room



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

very nice indeed.im just in the building process of anew one myself,for mambas.i like clean plenty of space to work,perfect when keeping hots.:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats one really nice room, lovly and tidy. 

jay


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

That is just so well put together, How much for the slippers by the way?.

Kindest regards

catch and release


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Really smart Lee.

I see you haven't got the bits in between the Herpteks anymore? I was going to contact you about that, it's hard to have heat matts underneath without them, I use lamps at the moment, are you doing the same?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great, i bet that cost loads to kit out :2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

catch and release said:


> That is just so well put together, How much for the slippers by the way?.


A lot of money - they're fashioned from real pigs. 



Owzy said:


> Really smart Lee.
> 
> I see you haven't got the bits in between the Herpteks anymore? I was going to contact you about that, it's hard to have heat matts underneath without them, I use lamps at the moment, are you doing the same?


Thanks dude.

Yes, it's awkward without them, but I lack the height to be able to use them.

I just slide the heatmats in-between the Herpteks, it still seems to work.



samurai said:


> Looks great, i bet that cost loads to kit out :2thumb:


I've had the vivs for years. It's only the room that's new.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Well done Lee, that looks amazing.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Well done Lee, that looks amazing.


Thanks Brian.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wooow! That looks awesome! :2thumb: Good job! :no1:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic looking room. Are you sure that you have enough hooks? :2thumb:

David.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking very nice Lee.

Is this a room in the house, or an outbuilding?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

DavidR said:


> Fantastic looking room. Are you sure that you have enough hooks? :2thumb:


Thanks buddy.



Demonlude said:


> Looking very nice Lee.
> 
> Is this a room in the house, or an outbuilding?


Lol, Ian!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

ljkenny said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Ian!


Sorry mate.

I realised my mistake and made a fast edit - obviously not fast enough though :lol:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Demonlude said:


> Sorry mate.
> 
> I realised my mistake and made a fast edit - obviously not fast enough though :lol:


No worries buddy.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

now that is a well cool snake room makes mine look s:censor:t :lol2:


----------

